# Teryx Carnage



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

Me and Head started tearing into his Teryx motor last night for a rebuild. Well ill just let the pics do that talkin on what we found....


The rod when thru the front of the motor, busting both cases, AND the starter


a better pic after we removed the starter

this is a "slight" crack we found in the front cylinder 


The rear cylinder was even better



whats left of the front piston

the rear piston was busted too, but i dont have any pics of that


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Rolling chassis for sale?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

what caused all that? the motor didnt last too long.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

WOW!!


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

yeah that motor was put in around June last year out of on 08 or 09 brute (cant remember)...and this happend labor day weekend. he still has his original Rex motor we can rebuild...only bad part is he needed to ship the cylinders off to have em recoated soon. his dad has already recoated his orig Rex cylinders for his brute...so now his dads motor has to be rebuilt soon to get the cylinders off it lmfao


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

That was a motor I bought off a guy out of an 09 brute and i put the teryx bevel gears in it and a top end in. Guess the bottom end may not have been in too good of shape, but I think it was getting low on oil and I didn't know it. We were riding water wheelies in it and I think it spun a rod bearing to start it all coming apart. The main culprit was the liquid courage though.

And no rolling chassis for sale, I still have the original teryx motor in my shop. We split the cases on it last night and I'm shipping the transmission shafts to Turner for the gear reduction today. I'm going to run Brute Force bevel gears in it with the gear reduction and I'm putting the Teryx bevel gears in my dad's Brute. I will let yall know how that turns out.


----------



## JAE500 (Sep 1, 2010)

Bump, you still have your brute?


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

No i sold my brute back in August 09, and bought my dirt bike, that im now tryin to sell to buy a Rhino lol


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

At least yall are doing it right with the beer in the back ground:bigok:


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Ouch! Looks like you have some slight damage haha.


----------

